
Scientists Have Shown There's No 'Butterfly Effect' in the Quantum World - pseudolus
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/889ejg/scientists-have-shown-theres-no-butterfly-effect-in-the-quantum-world
======
gus_massa
Quite a big discussion a few days ago of another source,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24167691](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24167691)
(80 points, 3 days ago, 54 comments)but I think this article is better and has
a good discussion about the chaos and the problem.

But as I said in a previous comment, they did't show that all quantum systems
have no butterfly effect, they only show that in one quantum system the
butterfly effect is small.

